# greetings from Iraq



## USMC8541 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey everyone im new to the site but already am in love. Still trying to figure it all out. Cant wait to get back home and get back into the swing of things.


----------



## PERKOVICH (Nov 28, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the site and thank you for serving!!! Stay safe over there!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk USMC8541. Have fun here.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard and we're glad to have you. Also, a hug Thank You to you and the rest of the troops for serving. GOD Bless and stay safe!!!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard warrior, and thank you for your sacrifices. Stay safe, get home as soon as you can, and pick up that bow and fling some arrows!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk & THANK YOU for SERVING OUR COUNTRY . Stay Safe :icon_salut::usa2:


----------



## Tribute2Troops (Jan 17, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT. We LOVE OUR SOLIDERS here at AT. So God Bless, Stay Safe and wishing you guys(and girls) get home safe and soon. Keep your head down and chin up and we'll see you soon!!:usa::welcome::usa2::wink:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to see you getting some free time here on AT. Please be careful and get back home as soon as the situation permits.
P.S. Kick some Azz and don't trust them ba$tards!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome bro, where you at?

I'm on Taji this tour (my 3rd)............
God speed and I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome and thanks to you and all the others over there serving our country. Be sure to tell them how much we appreciate all of them. Your in my prayers and come home safely when your done taking care of business. All the best.


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*From Warhorse*

Hello:

I'm in warhorse. Where are you?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Warm welcomes sent your way. Glad to have you here and thank you for serving our country and protecting us here in the states.

God bless you!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy! and stay low!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Pebbles (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Thank you for serving and God speed.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Another warm welcome! Be safe and thanks so much for serving. :darkbeer:


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Brother of the United States*

Glad your able to get on the site and find some new friends out in Cyber land. I am Dam gald to know you son, so come back to us so we can get together at a ASA shoot or maybe a local one. Keep your head down and be brave.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard and thanks for everything you are doing.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

**

Get home safe..--JP

Thanks you


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

:welcome: to AT, enjoy! Thank you and all the other soldiers for your sacrifice & service! :icon_salut: :usa2:
God bless and stay safe.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

USMC8541 said:


> Hey everyone im new to the site but already am in love. Still trying to figure it all out. Cant wait to get back home and get back into the swing of things.


Leatherneck!!! Welcome!! 

Where's home? Stay safe. 

Semper Fi, 
Mike


----------



## MUZZY3 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Brothers in arms*

Hey brother keep your head low, Dam fine job solder I wish I could be there to help ya but they wont let join back up I`m 51 too dam old. lol Hope ya get home soon and when you do grab that bow and go hunting. carry on solder.:wink:


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! 

Thank you for all the you do to keep us safe!

You are in our thoughts and prayers!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## mirrock (Nov 29, 2007)

Its nice to see soldiers posting on here......this is my first post but just had to say thanks and that I'm glad I'm not on the other side.


----------



## Mr Illusion (Dec 6, 2006)

*welcome*

this site is great alot of great people here be safe and come home soon and thank yu for your sacrifices to keep us free in this great land we all know and love


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

"Oohrah"! :icon_salut:Stay Safe Marine.... Stay safe


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*Marine*

You take care Marine where proud of all of you'll here at home . I'm a Vet myself . Take care of yourself and your buddy's and get you'll's self home safe . To all of you a Safe and wonderful Holiday's if you can . David . P.M. me anytime , it would be proud to chat with you .


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT.. Thank you for serving... Be safe....


----------

